# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  free LabView equivalent?

## memilanuk

Anyone?  I'm interested in setting up some measuring/recording/control for a home/hobby project, and so far it looks like my choices are either a) LabView ($$$$) or roll-my-own-interface (lots and lots of time spent plus trial-n-error).  Kind of hoping for something in between...

----------


## praseodym

What about "myOpenlab"?

http://www.myopenlab.de/

Only German/Spanish HP, but an English forum part:

http://myopenlab.informe.com/myopenlab-english-df1.html

----------


## memilanuk

Looks good, not sure why they have an english-language forum if everything (including docs) is in German/Spanish?

----------


## praseodym

Unpack the 30MB download and start via:




> sudo sh ./start_linux


You can choose English there.

But sadly there was an error here, maybe because of Java 7?!

----------


## praseodym

Hi,

it does not work with Java 7 from Oracle (Java 6 from Sun/Oracle not tested), but with OpenJDK6:



```
sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-source openjdk-6-demo openjdk-6-doc openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib openjdk-jre icedtea6-plugin
```

Then change to openjdk6:



```
sudo update-alternatives --config java
```

Start with


```
java -jar c-exp-lab.jar Elements
```

or


```
sh ./start_linux
```

----------

